# Oxford/Astra Zeneca data faulty



## Brendan Burgess (26 Nov 2020)

Admission of mistake in Oxford vaccine dose raises doubts over reliability
					

Odds of regulators quickly authorising emergency use of inoculation are declining




					www.irishtimes.com
				




_Officials in the United States have noted that the results were not clear. It was the head of the flagship federal vaccine initiative — not the company — who first disclosed that the vaccine’s most promising results did not reflect data from older people. 
...
The biggest questions were, why was there such a large variation in the effectiveness of the vaccine at different doses, and why did a smaller dose appear to produce much better results? AstraZeneca and Oxford researchers said they did not know. _


----------



## mtk (26 Nov 2020)

most vaccine trials exclude older adults and pregnant women .they are usually addressed separately later


----------

